

This is how bad I want a job at Gowalla. - wadehammes
http://wadehammes.com/gowalla

======
tptacek
Typo ('am'):

 _I am a Virginia Tech Hokie, and I know am coming to Longhorn Country where I
am sure the tailgating is top notch, but I have seen some of the best._

~~~
wadehammes
Thanks! Good eyes, fixed!

------
recurser
"I am skilled in many technologies such as Adobe Photoshop CS3/CS4, HTML 4/5,
XHTML 1.0 Compliance, CSS 2/3 Compliance, Windows XP/Vista/7."

If it were me I'd drop all those versions (just say Photoshop, HTML, CSS,
Windows) and focus on the marketing side, which seems to be your strength.
Good luck!

------
slater
Your site is nigh unreadable, switching all the various letter-spacings off
makes it 100% more readable.

CSS typography rule #1: Don't fuck with letter-spacing.

~~~
wadehammes
Yea, thanks for pointing it out...didn't look bad until I viewed it on a much
smaller screen...

------
rburhum
You did read about the Facebook Places announcement from yesterday, right?

~~~
wadehammes
Doesn't mean they are going anywhere...Did I quit using Twitter when google
came out with Buzz? Nope. Just because Facebook decides to do something
doesn't mean everything else around it is dead.

------
ddelphin
Good Luck!

~~~
wadehammes
We'll see how it goes! Thanks for the encouragement!

